# Boot length, maximum package size



## steve_collier21 (Apr 13, 2011)

This may be a bit trivial, but I can't readily find the information - what is the maximum boot length with the seats down?

The SO wants to know if I can pick up a TV. The external package dimensions are 142 x 80 x 15cm. (It's a 55"). I know I can fit several pairs of cross-country skis on a diagonal up to about 1,95 m (I have a picture) but a bulkier package is a bit different. Has anyone successfully transported a package like this? Thanks!


----------



## EvilTed (Feb 5, 2016)

Boot is 1000x824 (wxl) with the seats up. depth well over 15cm throughout so you're fine with the width and depth measurements I think.
Folding the seats would have to add 60cm for you to be able to get it in. That could be a squeeze...


----------



## EvilTed (Feb 5, 2016)

Then again, once the rears are folded the constraint should be the drivers seat back which you can push forward a bit if you can manage a squashed driving position


----------



## noname (Aug 20, 2015)

I remember 47" was a problem on the mk2..because the rear window is low..diagonal length from the boot to the left front seat is 180 at least


----------



## PJV997 (Dec 17, 2010)

We've put some pretty bulky stuff in my wife's Mk 2 and I would have thought it should go - but I think a tape measure is what you need first!


----------



## Quizzical (Sep 6, 2015)

The guy in this video is calling it at 99cm wide (suggesting he actually measured it) and 132cm to the end of the seats when folded down, with an extra 30cm with the seats pushed forward. So that's a maximum depth of 160cm. Elsewhere the minimum height (at the very back of the car) is given as 20cm.

It is a long video so fast forward to 14:43.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BnLHKHM ... e=youtu.be


----------



## steve_collier21 (Apr 13, 2011)

Thanks for the replies and the video link. As it happens, the TV did indeed fit. I had to slide the driver's seat forward a notch so I was pretty close to the limit. It was a 55" LED TV and according to the maker the size was 142x80x15 cm. I can see that if it was much higher it would start to get difficult to shut the lid. Much wider and the curving in of the back would start to limit the length. So I think that's about the limit for TVs. Wouldn't like to bet on a 60". But once it's in, there is space around for more shopping


----------

